# Hopping Pacific Pale Ale



## Chods1 (20/1/18)

Hi. I'm just getting back into brewing after a long long time. I would like to know if it's a good idea to add hops to Morgan's Pacific Pale Ale, what variety and how much if this is a good idea.


----------



## Reedy (20/1/18)

If you want something along the lines of Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, dry hop with Galaxy.

Amount is subject to personal taste, but you could try 30gm for a 23L batch.


----------



## Chods1 (21/1/18)

Thanks reedy. I have Galaxy pellets. They should do the job.


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (21/1/18)

Let me know how this kit goes mate.... Don't really do pre-hopped extract kits anymore, but got some mates who want to start and this sounds like the go.


----------



## captain crumpet (22/1/18)

What sugars are you adding?


----------



## Chods1 (22/1/18)

captain crumpet said:


> What sugars are you adding?


I think a malt extract rather than a plain sugar. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Chods1 (22/1/18)

Lachlan Helbig said:


> Let me know how this kit goes mate.... Don't really do pre-hopped extract kits anymore, but got some mates who want to start and this sounds like the go.


Where do I find the kit lachlan?


----------



## Coodgee (22/1/18)

30 grams is f all I'd be going 100.


----------



## koshari (22/1/18)

Coodgee said:


> 30 grams is f all I'd be going 100.


I do 100g in 40l. 100.in 23l would be very fruity. But i do agree 30g in 23 would only give a hint. Grand ridge brewery in mirboo nth do a golden ale dry hopped with galqxy which is very tasty.


----------



## captain crumpet (22/1/18)

Chods1 said:


> I think a malt extract rather than a plain sugar. Do you have any recommendations?



Id recommend dried wheat malt for this one.


----------



## Schikitar (22/1/18)

Yeah, I just used 50g in a 26L batch and it's really not where I'd like it! I ended up making a hop tea from the dry hops just before transferring to the bottling bucket, just to give it a little boost..


----------



## mattyh77 (22/1/18)

I have just kegged one with 100g dry hopped for 3 days in 21l before cold crashing. Tastes awesome.


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (22/1/18)

Chods1 said:


> Where do I find the kit lachlan?


Kit generally just means the can itself because it's already bittered. As for malt, you could add say 500g of light dry malt and a kilo of dry wheat malt or just a kilo of wheat malt of you want to keep the alcohol down. Galaxy is probably best dry hopped no longer than 2-3 days some will say as it can make the beer grassy if left in any longer, while others will say that they've had no such issues.


----------



## Chods1 (22/1/18)

mattyh77 said:


> I have just kegged one with 100g dry hopped for 3 days in 21l before cold crashing. Tastes awesome.


Thanks for that . I'll go with dry hopping then.


----------



## Chods1 (22/1/18)

Lachlan Helbig said:


> Kit generally just means the can itself because it's already bittered. As for malt, you could add say 500g of light dry malt and a kilo of dry wheat malt or just a kilo of wheat malt of you want to keep the alcohol down. Galaxy is probably best dry hopped no longer than 2-3 days some will say as it can make the beer grassy if left in any longer, while others will say that they've had no such issues.


I think I'll go with a smaller amount of Galaxy say 50g to see how I go. Thanks again. The wheat malt sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## Chods1 (22/1/18)

Coodgee said:


> 30 grams is f all I'd be going 100.


Ok so I'll go with 90g as that is the foil I bought.


----------



## captain crumpet (22/1/18)

Chods1 said:


> Ok so I'll go with 90g as that is the foil I bought.


Lol the foil


----------



## Chods1 (23/1/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Lol the foil


Haha. Just realised what I wrote.


----------

